# Gaggia Classic + Dualit 75015 grinder



## Steevviieee (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

New here so hi









I've read up on this for about 3 nights now but I need to ask some questions and where better to ask but here.

I recently bought a Gaggia Classic, after my old cubika died after only 3 months. I was making (i cant say decent because i don't REALLY know what decent is) espresso with my cubika until it died and now moving on to my classic i'm struggling a little bit. On my old machine I was using pre-ground Lavazza qualita rossa which was working fine and producing a fairly thick crema and a drinkable coffee but since moving to my classic I can't seem to get a decent crema or a espresso that's any better than my old machine. I can get an ok ish crema with the pressurized basket but I don't really like using that as I know it's just a way of making good looking coffee with a compromised taste; I bought a standard double basket and with Lavazza I barely get any crema (americano looking).

So today I bought a Dualit 75015 coffee grinder as I read that it's probably stale supermarket pre-ground coffee. I bought some beans from costa as I thought it was probably an ok starting point and I have to admit that I am getting much more crema with the standard double basket but it's still not quite acceptable. I have the grinder on the finest setting and it doesn't really look any finer than lavazza, is the grinder no use to me and should I try to send it back?

I'm generally not a drinker of espresso on it's own, i tend to make a latte or cappuccino but recently i've been trying some espresso's from different places. I had one at costa and was pleasantly surprised so I went home and made my own, got an ok ish crema and tired it and it tasted REALLY strong and bitter, and almost sour.

I'm really not sure what i'm doing wrong, maybe the lavazza is not good enough and the dualit is not grinding fine enough?

Sorry for the essay but i've tried to include everything and hope somebody could advise me.

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Stevie,

"Sour" to my mind immediately suggests underextraction...in other words the coffee is too coarse to get the sweeter, richer flavours out. Is any crema very pale? It's a mantra you will see repeated again & again here, "it's down to the grinder"...I have no experience of the dualit 75015, but I guess that if it was at least as profficient as, say the Iberital MC2, then I would never have heard of the MC2 ;-) If you are looking for a sub £100 espresso grinder, conventional wisdom seems to point to a good hand grinder or a 2nd hand MC2, Gaggia MDF?

Lavazza Rossa is not really intended for espresso machines, more moka pots, maybe filter style? Lavazza Oro is quite passable in a forgiving espresso machine but will deteriorate quickly after opening. Lavazza, whilst not as fresh as week/10 day past roast espresso, whole coffee beans, is better than much of the pre-ground out there.

The Dualit is probably never going to do a great job. I'd look for something more capable for espresso like the Iberital MC2, Rancillio Rocky, Ascaso I-Steel, Eureka Mignon (these aren't the only options just a selection of capable, entry/intermediate level grinders - any decent outlet carrying these grinders will also have better models...). If you are only pulling a couple of basket loads in a day, then a hand grinder like the Hario Mini or Porlex Tall will get you in the ball park...but maybe lack the finer adjustment & ease of use of the electric models.

The other thing you really need, whether you know it or not, is some small pocket scales, say

Crema can be a great part of a shot, but it's not the "be all & end all", focus on the taste in the first instance. I know of beans that I could buy tomorrow that would give me great crema for a photoshoot...the coffee itself may be great, may be passable, may be bland as hell.


----------



## Steevviieee (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply, much appreciated.

I read mixed reviews about the dualit but thought i'd give it a shot to see if I could get any better than pre-ground and it is slightly better, but for close to £100 it seems that just a little bit more could get me something very good. I've looked at several of the grinders you suggested and while some of the others may be better it would be nice to have a Gaggia to match and it also turns out to be the cheapest. Just to check, this is the correct one? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-8012-3350-80147-Grinder/dp/B00023J0Q0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344064110&sr=8-1

I'll keep an eye out for second hand but I would like to get myself sorted ASAP. As for scales how much ground coffee should I be putting in? I only ever make a double and either give half to my dad or throw it away as i've heard you shouldn't make a single shot in a double basket (understandable really). I've been putting two scoops in the double basket in what I weighed to be a 7g scoop which I assumed would make a double? Am I correct in saying 30ml is a single shot and 60ml is a double shot?

Thanks


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Steevviieee said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to reply, much appreciated.
> 
> I read mixed reviews about the dualit but thought i'd give it a shot to see if I could get any better than pre-ground and it is slightly better, but for close to £100 it seems that just a little bit more could get me something very good. I've looked at several of the grinders you suggested and while some of the others may be better it would be nice to have a Gaggia to match and it also turns out to be the cheapest. Just to check, this is the correct one? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-8012-3350-80147-Grinder/dp/B00023J0Q0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344064110&sr=8-1


 What MWJB said.

The Gaggia MDF is a good quality grinder - it's solid, well made, the burrs are good, it will grind fine - but there are two problems with it.

i) It is a doser grinder, which is fine is you are running a café and making one coffee after another, but is not so good for just grinding one dose at a time (you have to fill the doser compartments up for it to function). This isn't quite as bad as it sounds - rather than filling it up you just keep clicking it until you have sufficient coffee, but it is an irritation.

ii) The MDF has 39 pre-set grind settings. This great if you are going from coarse to fine but, the problem is, to the grind right for espresso I always found I wanted a setting in between.

So in the end I sold my MDF and bought an MC2. This is my review of the change.



> As for scales how much ground coffee should I be putting in? I only ever make a double and either give half to my dad or throw it away as i've heard you shouldn't make a single shot in a double basket (understandable really). I've been putting two scoops in the double basket in what I weighed to be a 7g scoop which I assumed would make a double? Am I correct in saying 30ml is a single shot and 60ml is a double shot?


 The traditional dose is 7g for a single, 14g for a double (although those into the fashionable lighter/fruitier coffees often dose higher - 18g or 20g for a double is no unknown). If you want to make singles, buy a single basket (they are not expensive).


----------

